# Why not have a thread for controversial posts?



## mamiecarter (Mar 20, 2009)

Why not let argumentative types be as controversial as they like but in their own thread?


----------



## philemer (Mar 20, 2009)

mamiecarter said:


> Why not let argumentative types be as controversial as they like but in their own thread?



I'm assuming you mean a separate forum where anything goes? Do you want it moderated or "anything goes"?  Wild, wild, west?


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 21, 2009)

mamiecarter said:


> Why not let argumentative types be as controversial as they like but in their own thread?



You've been around long enough to remember the bad old days when politics and arguing nearly tore this board apart.  The bad will did not stay confined in the one forum where off-topic posts were allowed but spilled out into the entire board.

Those were very dark days, and we are not going back to them.


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 21, 2009)

Been there, done that.  Got permanent bruises on my psyche to show for it.   

Fern



mamiecarter said:


> Why not let argumentative types be as controversial as they like but in their own thread?


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 21, 2009)

what fern and doug said.

I wasnt around for it, but the stories ive heard (and just what ive seen in my current tenure) dont generate any desire to let it manifest itself again.

This is a timeshare site, discussions should be timeshare specific and im pretty sure most adults can handle talking about that while still adhering to the posting guidelines.

Those offtopic posts not timeshare related are always welcome in the lounge, but still require adults to behave like adults.


----------



## Keitht (Mar 21, 2009)

There are plenty of other sites around where people can kick lumps out of each other.  I'm happy to be here in an environment which is not confrontational or divisive.
Even a thread for controversial posts would require a degree of moderation and that's where the problems arose in the past.  Let's not drag all the 'whys' and 'wherefores' of that unpleasant time again please.


----------



## geekette (Mar 21, 2009)

Can't imagine anyone volunteering to be The Law in a forum like that!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Mar 21, 2009)

I think we are doing well right now. Some controversial things are discussed, but gently enough that they are kept as general discussions, not political diatribes. I know there are many Tuggers whose politics are 180 degrees from mine and that's OK. Let's just focus on all the things we do share and value together and not let vitriolic responses back on the board.
Liz


----------



## pjrose (Mar 21, 2009)

It's possible to discuss controversial topics in a polite way.  

There are occasions when I'd like to talk pros/cons liberal/conservative and so forth about a particular topic. 

It would be nice to know where to find a place for a civilized discussion without a bunch of ranting, kicking, etc - a site for "any topic", but not "anything goes".  Such a board could be defined as not including swearing, personal attacks, or rude posts - just a civilized discussion of the issue. 

TUG doesn't seem open to this, but is there such a site?


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 21, 2009)

pjrose said:


> It's possible to discuss *controversial* topics in a *polite* way.



Based on what I have seen here, and on other websites, the two things seem to be mutually exclusive!


----------



## laura1957 (Mar 21, 2009)

pjrose said:


> It's possible to discuss controversial topics in a polite way.
> 
> There are occasions when I'd like to talk pros/cons liberal/conservative and so forth about a particular topic.
> 
> ...



There is always the Topix postings - but only if you don't mind all that ranting, kicking, insulting, etc.  I certainly wouldn't call a LOT of them very civilized.


----------



## Keitht (Mar 22, 2009)

pjrose said:


> It's possible to discuss controversial topics in a polite way.
> 
> TUG doesn't seem open to this, but is there such a site?



Timeshareforums has a political forum but you have to make a number of posts in other areas before access is permitted.  Opinions in there can be pretty firmly held but generally the conversation remains civilised.
The underlying problem is that although most people accept opposing views most of the time, there will always be those who are unable or unwilling to accept that an opposing view can have any validity and spoil things for others.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Mar 22, 2009)

I think that part of the difficulty discussing controversial topics, esp. politics, is that online, you can't see people's expressions or hear their voices. That makes it too easy for people to just got defensive and locked into their positions.
Liz


----------



## easyrider (Mar 22, 2009)

Other forums, such as contractor talk, have a politic and religion thread without it spilling over into other areas. No swearing allowed. Its not my thing but its sometimes interesting.


----------



## Conan (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## mamiecarter (Mar 23, 2009)

*Hard for me to imagine people get that worked up*

Surprising that anyone got upset about something on an internet site. http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/images/smilies/cheer.gif:cheer: I just dismiss unpleasantness as a reflection of someone else s:rofl:  mental hangups and uncultured behavior.


----------



## Keitht (Mar 24, 2009)

mamiecarter said:


> Surprising that anyone got upset about something on an internet site.



I agree, but some really do get wound up when others don't agree with them.  I can't see the point in worrying about somebody who is so stupid that they can't understand that I'm right.


----------



## jehb2 (Mar 24, 2009)

*I remember those dark and ugly days and I'm glad they're over*

My bio says I registered for the Tug BBS November 2005 but actually first became a member back in 1999.  I was the first to ask for a board for Hilton members.  I was a Tugger for years and loved it.

Then things just started getting really really ugly.  I mean nasty.  I stopped tugging for 3 whole years.  I was so glad when Tug instituted the newer rules.  I stated paying dues a year ago and just recently renewed.

There are so many other forums on the internet for people to be nasty.  Let's save Tug for timesharing advice.  The service we provide is absolutely invaluable.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 24, 2009)

This quote from our Posting Rules says it all:





> *Avoid posting about politics, religion, or contentious social issues*
> Unless directly related to timesharing, such discussions are prohibited in these forums, including TUG Lounge. We've been down that road before, it was ugly, and we are not going there again.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 25, 2009)

Keitht said:


> I can't see the point in worrying about somebody who is so stupid that they can't understand that I'm right.




Perfectly said !!!


----------

